# Who has stock or is getting Inawera 7 Leaves



## GregF (21/2/17)

From my searching nobody has (or I missed it) Inawera 7 Leaves.
Anyone who carried it has had "no stock" for a while now.
Any plans to replenish?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (22/2/17)

I think 7 leaves comes from Flavour Art not Inawera.

@Erica_TFM @DizZa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (22/2/17)

Both FA and INW does do a 7 Leaves Flavour. INW unfortunately had no stock of 7 Leaves when we ordered. 
Although we have quite a big selection of Tobaccos from them landing today.

Should be up soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Richio (22/2/17)

Hi @GregF

We've got some 7 leaves (INW) gone in for filling. Should be up by the weekend along some new tobaccos and maxx blend (INW)
Edit to add: INW Dirty neutral base and FLV kentucky will be up at the same time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

